# SRRV Reentry Request Status



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Was wondering there are any SRRV holders here that are waiting for their reentry request to be processed? I am. I finally got an update from the PRA (after multiple follow ups) that stated they have resumed endorsing the requests to DFA. They even told me my request is in batch 21, which should be submitted to DFA “towards the last week of May”. Was wondering if anyone else has received similar information. I’m wonder how long it might take to process once DFA receives it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I have only HEARED of batches, and don't undertstand how it can take long time to check and aprove...


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Its a total disaster. 
I sent my forms to them in middle February. Have written to their servicing email add , which previously was quite speedy in replying 5 times.. havent heard anything from them. not a single reply. 
Why an application from a proven person with full documentation of living in the country ( as we SRRV holders are ) should require completing a form , that form going to PRA who then " endorses " to DOT who then endorses to another dept who then endorses to DFA is beyond my limited analytical abilities. One press of a computer button should be enough.. what information is is they are lookng for in the completed forms that makes this such a lengthy procedure ????


----------



## PHColin (May 31, 2021)

I am still waiting as well. I applied third week of Feb. After weeks of emailing and FB Messages I finally received a reply on May 4th saying I was in Batch 16 and that Batch 11 had just been approved that weekend. I have not had any other information from them even after a few follow ups to ask if any more had been released. I also asked if they could at least publish on their FB page when a batch is released so we all know what is happening, but yet again silence seems to be their only answer!


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

PHColin said:


> I am still waiting as well. I applied third week of Feb. After weeks of emailing and FB Messages I finally received a reply on May 4th saying I was in Batch 16 and that Batch 11 had just been approved that weekend. I have not had any other information from them even after a few follow ups to ask if any more had been released. I also asked if they could at least publish on their FB page when a batch is released so we all know what is happening, but yet again silence seems to be their only answer!


PHColin could you post here when you get an update? I got another response to my follow ups on May 28th. At that point they had endorsed batch 16 to DOT, but also mentioned they still haven’t had any from batch 12 approved yet. ETA for my batch has now been moved to 1st or second week of June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHColin (May 31, 2021)

Nate5182 said:


> PHColin could you post here when you get an update? I got another response to my follow ups on May 28th. At that point they had endorsed batch 16 to DOT, but also mentioned they still haven’t had any from batch 12 approved yet. ETA for my batch has now been moved to 1st or second week of June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information and yes If I get any updates I will post here as well as on FB to try let others know as the PRA seem very reluctant to actually give updates to anyone.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Good news, DFA requirement dropped, date to be announced.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes, IATF resolution 119 issued today. Now we wait for details.... and hopefully they dont make new conditions of entry /exit.... but we all know where we live


----------

